# Bedding



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Has anyone solved the problem of an uncomfortable bed without the use of memory foam which we don't like as it doesn't change shape quickly enough when we change position. We've had new foam put in the cushions, & tried one & two duvets to lay on but they get all scrunched up!! Help!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We use a lighter memory foam topper but only 5 cm thick in its own cover - its not quite as dense as the normal ones as we find them too warm. We also turn the seat cushions with the flatter bit upward facing and only gripe I have the one near my feet has a little lip on it but have solved that by putting the pillow on it and sleeping different way round.

Had first good nights sleep in this van last weekend might have been bottle of bucks fizz a bit beforehand that did that though!!! must try harder...

Greeny :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Try a low tog duvet on the bed and a sheet on top of that.

Phill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a couple of Fogarty down and feather mattress toppers from Argos. I put them in a sheet sleeping bag cover and they unroll on top of each bed and are very cosy and do not ruck up. 

They have deep elastic strips at each corner so, if you don't put a cover on them directly you can slip the elastioc over each bed corner and cover the whole with a fitted sheet. They also roll up small for storage

G


----------

